# Bangladesh New Min. Speed of Broadband is 2 Mbps



## Cyberghost (Aug 5, 2015)

The government has decided to redefine 'broadband' services for the fourth time and fix the minimum broadband speed at 2Mbps. Both decisions will be effective shortly. 

The changes came yesterday at a meeting chaired by Sajeeb Wazed Joy, the ICT adviser to the prime minister.

Joy directed the telecom regulator to be more active in ensuring better services for users by upgrading the internet speed and amending its definition. He directed the regulator to induct the new definition into the telecom policy, meeting attendants said.

The plan is to improve broadband speed to 5Mbps, which is necessary to successfully build a Digital Bangladesh, a senior official of the telecom division said on condition of anonymity.

Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission or BTRC fixed the minimum speed for broadband at 128Kbps in 2008.

The government then upgraded the minimum broadband speed to 512Mbps and later to 1Mbps in 2013.

Joy also asked Bangladesh Submarine Cable Company Ltd or BSCCL to bring the bandwidth price down to Tk 200-Tk 300 per Mbps if possible.

BSCCL decided to cut wholesale bandwidth prices to Tk 560 from the current effective price of Tk 920 per Mbps two weeks ago. The reduced price will be effective in August.

“We have been asked to further reduce the bandwidth prices,” Md Monwar Hossain, managing director of BSCCL, told The Daily Star after the meeting.

Expressing dissatisfaction over internet speed and quality, Joy said the government would soon move to provide 1Mbps internet connections at union levels across Bangladesh.

He also advised Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Ltd to expedite the fibre-laying process at union levels to complete it within the current government's tenure.

The market is already saturated for mobile operators in terms of accessibility as there are some 12.6 crore active SIMs, leaving a narrow growth margin for Teletalk, he said.

The state-run mobile operator also needs a proper market survey before launching any new initiative, he added.

“If possible, partnerships with top operators should be looked into,” Joy told Teletalk officials.

Md Faizur Rahman Chowdhury, telecom secretary and chairman of all five state-owned telecom companies, also attended the meeting along with other senior officials of the Prime Minister's Office.

Source: TheDailyStar

No acche din for broadband users in India.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 5, 2015)

Every country except India is advancing greatly in telecommunications field


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 6, 2015)

India will never go beyond 512kbps LOL!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2015)

FUP? What about FUP?


----------



## ankitj1611 (Aug 6, 2015)

Leave broadband, In India operators even like to cap 2g speed after some limit.


----------



## saifi2649 (Aug 6, 2015)

Praise the holy Modi


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 6, 2015)

Modi keeps ranting of digital revolution , digital india while bangladesh has New minimum speed of broadband 2 mbps

I dont know when modi will stop ranting and start working , for better digital and broadband penetration

Dayanadhi Maran was best telecomunnication minister whatever speed we have today its because of him else we would have not crossed 32kbps ....

Ravishankar prasad is just useless chap , good for nothing


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 7, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Modi keeps ranting of digital revolution , digital india while bangladesh has New minimum speed of broadband 2 mbps
> 
> I dont know when modi will stop ranting and start working , for better digital and broadband penetration
> 
> ...



Exactly. This govt seems to be in the pockets of the telecom operators. No improvement in speeds and infrastructure, and then they're looking to kill Net Neutrality.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2015)

'Achche din' remains a dream. 
Another example of backstabbing from the current BJP government:
Crude OilPetrolDieselJuly '14> $ 100Rs. 72Rs. 63July '15< $ 50Rs. 65Rs. 54


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2015)

The problem lies with our government. Modi talks about Digital India and India still does not allow Computer Science students to appear in UPSC IES exam: Engineering Services Examination i.e there are no offerings or job profiles available for CS/IT students, they have to pick something else.

Yet we are building Super Computers, Advanced Digital Security to ward of Hackers etc. People complain that brilliant students always tend to leave the country, braindrain was the popular term last decade. And we never ask ourselves, why do they leave the country? India could get a lot of these students back if a Computer Science/IT Service exam is started here. When these people will rise to the top and make decisions only then will you have high speed broadband. Till then, enjoy the 512kbps ul connections.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2015)

lywyre said:


> 'Achche din' remains a dream.
> Another example of backstabbing from the current BJP government:
> Crude Oil
> Petrol
> ...



the answer to this lies in 'strategic oil reserves'.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> the answer to this lies in 'strategic oil reserves'.


We actually have any? Like US does?


----------



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> the answer to this lies in 'strategic oil reserves'.



Can you elaborate?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2015)

@tkin, @lywyre

yes; actually i too have come to know recently about it. not many are aware of it. may be something would be amiss, but overall the background to what the scene in India has been is, that the plan was conceived during the late 1990s, and after several committees and studies, the project to build a strategic storage for crude oil was given the go-ahead early in 2004 by the NDA-I govt. The plan was to build storage capacities in three places - Mangaluru and Padur (near Mangaluru) on the west coast and Visakhapatnam on the east. With a total capacity of 5 million tonnes, this storage was estimated to cover two weeks’ requirements. A special purpose vehicle - Indian Strategic Petroleum Reserves Ltd. (ISPR), was floated under the Oil Industry Development Board to implement the project. so far, so good. however, the project got stalled during the UPA-phase (previous studies were either scrapped or were decided to be reviewed; basically the plan remained stuck in the Planning Commission). 

To cut a long story short, a decade after the project was initiated, not one of the three planned storages has been completed till now. Costs have, meanwhile, escalated and the opportunity to secure the country’s energy supplies has been squandered. now the GoI has begun the work where it was left, and is going to spend something to the tune of 8 billion dollars in building India's these maiden strategic reserves. so hopefully now the work would continue and results would be seen in the coming time.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes; actually i too have come to know recently about it. not many are aware of it. may be something would be amiss from it, but overall the background to what the scene in India has been is, the plan was conceived during the late 1990s, and after several committees and studies, the project to build a strategic storage for crude oil was given the go-ahead early in 2004 by the NDA-I govt. The plan was to build storage capacities in three places - Mangaluru and Padur (near Mangaluru) on the west coast and Visakhapatnam on the east. With a total capacity of 5 million tonnes, this storage was estimated to cover two weeks’ requirements. A special purpose vehicle - Indian Strategic Petroleum Reserves Ltd. (ISPR), was floated under the Oil Industry Development Board to implement the project. so far, so good. however, the project got stalled during the UPA-phase (previous studies were scrapped and new were started; so basically the plan remained stuck in the Planning Commission).
> 
> To cut a long story short, a decade after the project was initiated, not one of the three planned storages has been completed till now. Costs have, meanwhile, escalated and the opportunity to secure the country’s energy supplies has been squandered. now the GoI has begun the work where it was left, and is going to spend something to the tune of 8 billion dollars in building India's these maiden strategic reserves. so hopefully now the work should continue and results would be seen in the coming time.


Fantastic, during the next India-XXXX war at 20XX the nation will find out that the Strategic Oil Reserve has no oil, or rather 10% oil and sand fills the rest. We'll have Oilgate 

Jokes aside, the idea is good and much needed, but I don't believe India or rather Indian politicians have the drive to see this through. They'll block the parliament and scream at each other till the end of time.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2015)

lol. we'll have another screening and shows then of 'Desh-bali' running jampacked outside the parliament.

*i.imgur.com/Xwogfd5m.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

PM had asked for a report on the slow telecom speeds from the telecom secy. in early Feb. this year; was to be submitted in 4 weeks. don't know what happened about that. the Nat'l Telecom Policy is to implement one of its targets undertaken back in 2012 - to increase min. speed of BB to 2mbps in 2015. let's see if that materialises (within this year itself).


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2015)

2mbps in this year, just forget it. If the minimum base speed is going to be 2 mbps it will create chaos in a perfect milking system


----------



## Ironman (Aug 19, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Modi keeps ranting of digital revolution , digital india while bangladesh has New minimum speed of broadband 2 mbps
> 
> I dont know when modi will stop ranting and start working , for better digital and broadband penetration
> 
> ...



Modi Wont Stop Ranting

His job as PM
Give Fantastic Speeches
Go for Foreign vacations (Until we get a World Record of first PM to travel Around the World in 4 Years - Traveling to all the Countries in the World)
And theres the Netaji Issue too (Promise and Break Promise)

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> 2mbps in this year, just forget it. If the minimum base speed is going to be 2 mbps it will create chaos in a perfect milking system



True

While the world goes to Gbps
We love to stay in kbps

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> The problem lies with our government. Modi talks about Digital India and India still does not allow Computer Science students to appear in UPSC IES exam: Engineering Services Examination i.e there are no offerings or job profiles available for CS/IT students, they have to pick something else.
> 
> Yet we are building Super Computers, Advanced Digital Security to ward of Hackers etc. People complain that brilliant students always tend to leave the country, braindrain was the popular term last decade. And we never ask ourselves, why do they leave the country? India could get a lot of these students back if a Computer Science/IT Service exam is started here. When these people will rise to the top and make decisions only then will you have high speed broadband. Till then, enjoy the 512kbps ul connections.



EXACTLY

Above all The Govt. does very little to do away with the Quota system
in which many deserving candidates dont get what they deserve.

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> Exactly. This govt seems to be in the pockets of the telecom operators. No improvement in speeds and infrastructure, and then they're looking to kill Net Neutrality.



India is the Big Fat Cow (as in Market) of the World
Just Milk it as long as Possible.
No need for extra conveniences.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Modi Wont Stop Ranting
> 
> His job as PM
> Give Fantastic Speeches
> ...



I second you view. Once you get used to it you will never let go the privileges you got even if for those who have the ability and eligibility. Because you're too afraid to live without the "privileges" . So keep calm and act like zombie


----------



## Ironman (Aug 21, 2015)

topgear said:


> I second you view. Once you get used to it you will never let go the privileges you got even if for those who have the ability and eligibility. Because you're too afraid to live without the "privileges" . So keep calm and act like zombie


 
Not only that

LPG Subsidy is another story

Modi's speech sounds like , we dont pay taxes and unless and until we let go of our Subsidy he cant give gas to another family lacking LPG.
Why doesn't Each MLA, MP & Other Ministers Let go of their "Privileges" & Free Stuffs they get from the govt. ?
Why Doesn't Each of the Ministers need so much Benefits , Reimbursements , and a Huge Salary -  posts that does not even have a prior Education Requirement ?
Many persons who dont even qualify for a clerks job , can run the country .... and we say Jai Hind on Every Independence Day .

We should change these first.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Not only that
> 
> LPG Subsidy is another story
> 
> ...



yep, I know and I have red about it. So here it goes 
Pay and perks of Indian MP, MLA and Prime Minister | Be Money Aware Blog

and all those highly subsidized high quality yummy foods on parliament's canteen


----------

